# Erstes "Fahrrad" bzw. Laufrad 12 Zoll



## Alex85_Rgb (2. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
befasse mich seit einigen Tagen mit dem Thema Laufrad / erstes "Fahrrad" für meine mittlerweile 22 Monate alte Tochter.
In die enge Auswahl haben es folgende Lauflernräder geschafft (primär aufgrund des geringen Gewichts):

woom 1 (3 kg mit Bremse, Aluminium)
Elvent BalanceGo 12" (3 kg ohne Bremse, Magnesium)
BXT Balance 001 (2 kg ohne Bremse, Carbon)

Die *woom* Bikes finde ich allgemein sehr stimmig und durchdacht, wobei ich nicht sicher bin, ob man am Laufrad tatsächlich die Bremse braucht bzw. das Kind diese überhaupt sinnvoll bedienen kann (sieht auf Videos so aus, als würden die Finger niemals bis zum Hebel reichen). Klar, wenn ein 3-Jähriges Kind damit fährt, wird die Bremse durchaus seine Berechtigung haben - ich gehe allerdings davon aus, dass das Laufrad sowie nur kurze Zeit im Einsatz ist und dann recht schnell ein 16" Fahrrad kommen wird.

Beim *BalanceGo* gefällt mir das futuristische Design und dass es kleine Auflageflächen für die Füße/Schuhe gibt (hoffentlich nicht zu groß/breit um beim "laufen" nicht zu stören).

Das *BXT* hab ich gerade eben in einem Thread hier gefunden und finde es eigentlich ganz nett, insbesondere das Gewicht. Jedoch halte ich Carbon hier als Werkstoff unpassend (so ein Laufrad fliegt doch bestimmt laufend irgendwo dagegen).

Mein Favorit ist also eigentlich das BalanceGo, zumal dies auch am besten/schnellsten verfügbar wäre.
Übersehe ich evtl. etwas?


----------



## Mzungu (2. März 2021)

Kokua Jumper!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tjm_ (2. März 2021)

Das Woom wird im »Tretlagerbereich« sehr breit und hat beidseitig stark gebogene und ausgestellte »Kettenstreben«. Unser Kind ist das zu Anfang ständig gegengekommen und hat sich so den Rahmen in die Füße gerammt. Das war bestimmt schmerzhaft und war auch nicht gut zum Fahren lernen. Mit einem Kokua Likeabike (das Original aus Holz) kam das Kind wesentlich besser zurecht. Das ist nämlich schmaler gebaut und geht von Ausfallende bis »Steuerrohr« ohne Kante glatt durch.

t.


----------



## Ffox1 (3. März 2021)

Kokua Jumper! Hätte noch eins falls da Interesse besteht.


----------



## Ivenl (3. März 2021)

Ich schließe mich den beiden kokua Modellen an, wenn du Rad begeistert bist, würde ich allerdings einfach schnell irgendwas nehmen. Bei uns wurde das Laufrad mit 26 Monaten gegen ein Fahrrad getauscht und meine Kids sind sehr klein (>=25% perzentil)


----------



## Alex85_Rgb (3. März 2021)

Sieht eindeutig aus  Vielen Dank
@Ffox1 hast eine PN


----------



## Freeriderin (5. August 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich den beiden kokua Modellen an, wenn du Rad begeistert bist, würde ich allerdings einfach schnell irgendwas nehmen. Bei uns wurde das Laufrad mit 26 Monaten gegen ein Fahrrad getauscht und meine Kids sind sehr klein (>=25% perzentil)


Welches Fahrrad habt ihr genommen?


----------



## Ivenl (6. August 2021)

Freeriderin schrieb:


> Welches Fahrrad habt ihr genommen?


Das woom2, bin sicherlich kein woom Fan, aber als erstes Rad ist es super.


----------



## Freeriderin (9. August 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Das woom2, bin sicherlich kein woom Fan, aber als erstes Rad ist es super.


Danke, ich auch nicht, aber für die ersten Räder grad für kleinere perfekt.

Hab gerade das Problem ein Laufrad mit Bremse für 2 jährige (29cm Schrittlänge) zu finden, da gibt es anscheinend nur das Woom


----------



## delphi1507 (9. August 2021)

Freeriderin schrieb:


> Danke, ich auch nicht, aber für die ersten Räder grad für kleinere perfekt.


Durch die Geometrie leider Recht instabil, soweit ich das bei anderen Kindern beobachten konnte...  Bin mittlerweile heil froh das die damals nicht liefern konnten ..


----------



## Binem (9. August 2021)

Freeriderin schrieb:


> Danke, ich auch nicht, aber für die ersten Räder grad für kleinere perfekt.
> 
> Hab gerade das Problem ein Laufrad mit Bremse für 2 jährige (29cm Schrittlänge) zu finden, da gibt es anscheinend nur das Woom











						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Starnberg finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Das gibt es noch auch ganz ganz klein einstellbar. Frog 🐸 ist mir persönlich sympathischer als woom. Alles Standard Teile am 20er und 26er verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeriderin (9. August 2021)

Binem schrieb:


> Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> 
> eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Starnberg finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.
> ...


Danke, stimmt das kleine haben wir, suchen für danach. I
Das habe ich irgendwie ganz vergessen, das grosse Frog 🙈


----------



## Freeriderin (9. August 2021)

Allerdings ist das Frog ganz schön schwer


----------



## chris5000 (14. August 2021)

Freeriderin schrieb:


> Danke, ich auch nicht, aber für die ersten Räder grad für kleinere perfekt.
> 
> Hab gerade das Problem ein Laufrad mit Bremse für 2 jährige (29cm Schrittlänge) zu finden, da gibt es anscheinend nur das Woom


Islabikes Rothan. Das Frog Mini ist schon zu klein.


----------



## Deleted 586533 (14. August 2021)

Orbea Grow 0 mit Bremse von Kokua.









						Vorderradbremse LIKEaBIKE jumper - KOKUA Bikes shop
					

Seitenzugbremse aus Aluminium, lässt sich an der Gabel des LIKEaBIKE jumper montieren. Die besten Bremsen beim LIKEaBIKEn sind jedoch die Füße Ihres Kindes!




					www.kokua-shop.com
				




Auf dem Pumptrack absolute Spaßmaschine und durch den langen Radstand hatten wir auch bei Schnellen Abfahrten bisher keine Stürze.

Hatte es gebraucht vom Flohmarkt - NP ist unverschämt.


----------



## aiKo1988 (18. August 2021)

Am schönsten finde Ich persönlich das Commencal Ramones 12 zoll...
Ist zwar nicht das leichteste... aber definitiv eins der schönsten ;-)
Meine 2 Jungs haben es jetzt3 1/2 Jahre runter gerockt... Ich baue es aktuell neu auf für Nr3


----------



## Deleted 586533 (18. August 2021)

aiKo1988 schrieb:


> Am schönsten finde Ich persönlich das Commencal Ramones 12 zoll...
> Ist zwar nicht das leichteste... aber definitiv eins der schönsten ;-)
> Meine 2 Jungs haben es jetzt3 1/2 Jahre runter gerockt... Ich baue es aktuell neu auf für Nr3
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1324461



Das Ramones wäre bei Neukauf auch mein absoluter Favorit.
Und mit der Bremsaufnahme super um eine mechanische Scheibenbremse mit 140mm dranzuschrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aiKo1988 (18. August 2021)

bikenerd_301 schrieb:


> Das Ramones wäre bei Neukauf auch mein absoluter Favorit.
> Und mit der Bremsaufnahme super um eine mechanische Scheibenbremse mit 140mm dranzuschrauben.


Obwohl die Alten 2018/2019er Rahmen vom Ramones 12 finde ich noch besser... weil das untere Rohr auch geschwungen ist und der"Fußteller/Raste" direkt aus dem Rohr über geht...
Hier mein Neuaufbau für die Prinzessin 
Rahmen und gabel komplett Glasperlen gestrahlt und alles in mint gelackt mit Klarlack... 
der rest werden lila Eloxierte Teile und ein Paar Decals


----------



## CarbonClemens (2. November 2021)

Hallo zusammen.

Bei uns steht zu Weihnachten auch das erste Laufrad an (K1 dann 22 Monate alt).
Meine Präferenz geht momentan zum Cubie 120.

Hat da evtl. auch jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?

Ansonsten sind hier ja schon interessante Alternativen in dem Preissegment aufgeführt.


----------



## aiKo1988 (2. November 2021)

CarbonClemens schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Bei uns steht zu Weihnachten auch das erste Laufrad an (K1 dann 22 Monate alt).
> Meine Präferenz geht momentan zum Cubie 120.
> ...


Also ich würde heute wenn Ich keins von K1 & K2 für K3 über hätte ein Kokua Jumper kaufen. 
Habe mich damals für das Ramones entschieden weil es einfach optisch mega aussah. 
Die neuen 2021er Rahmen gefallen mir nicht mehr weil die zu gerade sind.


----------



## Binem (2. November 2021)

haben die Nachbarn, macht das was es soll, ich  finde es relativ schwer ( wie die Pukys)  ein halbes Kilo weniger macht sich deutlich bemerkbar , auch wenn man es als Eltern mal tragen muss. Und es hat keine Bremse. fürs gleiche Geld bekommst du ein Woom1 ( supergut zum weiterverkaufen) oder ein Kubike oder Kokua.


----------



## Deleted 586533 (2. November 2021)

Hab ein Cubie 160 (als Basis für Neuaufbau - für 70€ aus der Bucht.).
Da war nichts daran verbaut was den hohen UVP rechtfertigen würde.

Sieht gut aus und ne der Allgemeinheit (Großeltern) bekannte Marke drauf - ansonsten nur schwere billige Komponenten.


----------



## gerison (2. November 2021)

Hallo,

zum Cube:

meine Kids würden am Cube wohl die Möglichkeit vermissen, die Füße auf eine Plattform zu stellen. Wenn's mal von selber rollt können sie ein bisserl surfen, das gefällt denen brutal. Da sind eh einige Modelle oben dabei, die sowas haben.

Voluminösen Luftrreifen find ich gut. Mit wenig Luftdruck fahren, dann ist man auch auf Schotterpisten und Waldwergerl sicher am Weg und hat Spaß. Auch auf Dirt- oder Schotterpumptracks bieten die dann mehr Sicherheit und Komfort als zb. die dünnen beim Woom (alle anderen haben eh schon dickere).

Lenkeranschlagsbegrenzung - daszu gibt es ohnehin eine Diskussion, ob das jetzt Verletzungen veringert oder fördert. Da musst Du Dir selber ein Bild machen.

Bremsen hat das Cube halt keine. Aber solange keine hydraulische verbaut ist, bringt das bei den Kleinsten eh nix. Da fehlt es nicht am Hirn, sondern an der Kraft und letztlich ist das auch teuer. Auch dazu gibt's hier im Forum eigene Threads.

Dein Kind wird aber jedenfalls eine Gaudi haben, solange Du keinen völligen Schrott hinstellst und die Farbe stimmt!

so long


----------

